# CindyT's MACH with Zeus (agility video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well, she may be too shy to post it but I just watched this wonderful team's MACH Video runs and they were FABULOUS! What a great dog and handler! Loved the runs (and how Zeus also barks and scoots at the startline.... Bretta and he have that in common!).

The video is really well put together too.....


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats on the MACH! It's always an amazing achievement.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great job! Congrats on the MACH!!!


----------



## CindyT (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. It has been almost 2 months and I am still on cloud nine. We worked so hard and had so much fun. And I couldn't have asked for a better partner for my first agility dog!

Yes he does scoot at the start line! I worked hard on this and if he breaks his start he dosen't get to run. There was time when I would have pulled him for scooting, but there was no way that weekend that I was going to pull him off of that course!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bretta scoots too, I actually have a 'back up' command and I can make her scoot back if I am watching and have my eye on her. All just a big game for her, that I recognize in Zeus. 

I JUST WANT TO GO MOM!!!!!!


----------



## CindyT (Jul 15, 2008)

We could have worse problems couldn't we? Like a dog that really didn't want to run! I love it that he can hardly wait to run with me, but he has to wait for me!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What is the MACH?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

What beautiful teamwork. I was tearing up at about the 3 minute mark, you can just feel the pride coming through that video. Great job!


----------



## CindyT (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you, I am very proud of my Zeus. When I watch the video I tear up just remembering that wonderful feeling. I think it was the best day of my life.

Paula a MACH is a Master Agility Champion title.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

CindyT said:


> Paula a MACH is a Master Agility Champion title.


Cindy, thank you for the information and congratulations to you both.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

The video brought tears to my eyes too. You can really see the bond between dog and handler, and really that's what it's all about. 

What an amazing team! Huge congratulations!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

CindyT said:


> Thank you, I am very proud of my Zeus. When I watch the video I tear up just remembering that wonderful feeling. I think it was the best day of my life.
> 
> Paula a MACH is a Master Agility Champion title.


Thanks for posting that CindyT.. helps to know what a post is about! 

HEY CindyT.... you need to add your pup to your automatic signature line here, and now you can put the MACH Zeus ....... in!


----------



## CindyT (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you Guardyan. The bond between us and our agility dogs is incredible. Sometimes when we are running a course it's almost like we are one! It's a great feeling and so much fun!

Done, MaggieRoseLee!


----------

